# limited EP studies with isuprel



## bcoffman (Sep 29, 2011)

When a limited ep study is done but isuprel is used for stimulation and pacing do you use 93619-93620 with a 52 since a comprenhensive ep study was not done?  The 93623 is a add on code and cannot be billed with out 93619-93620.  If it needs to be billed with a 52, is there a certain number of of componets that it needs to meet?  We have a doctor that usually only does the right atrium pacing and recording and uses isuprel for the stimulation and pacing.

Thank you,
Becky


----------

